# Paralimni WIFI Hotspots



## dalem (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of any free WIFI hotspots around the Paralimni area.
We are coming to Cyprus for our usual two month break during Nov and Dec, normally we have stayed the other end of the island around Paphos but this year decided to go to Paralimni area. 

Paphos has many free WFI Hotspots like cafes and bars where you can buy a coffee and use the connection for free and it is essential that I can find some connection around Paralimni.

I have spent an absolute fortune on phone calls to the UK from Cyprus and decided this year to bring my laptop and Skype my family and business friends daily.
Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

A look in google gives this

Mello Bar Kapparis (free wi-fi)
Pig & Whistle Kapparis (free wi-fi)

Anders


----------



## artcyprus (Aug 5, 2011)

dalem said:


> Does anyone know of any free WIFI hotspots around the Paralimni area.
> We are coming to Cyprus for our usual two month break during Nov and Dec, normally we have stayed the other end of the island around Paphos but this year decided to go to Paralimni area.
> 
> Paphos has many free WFI Hotspots like cafes and bars where you can buy a coffee and use the connection for free and it is essential that I can find some connection around Paralimni.
> ...



If it is just telephone calls you want, you could do what I do and simply buy a new SIM card in Cyprus for your mobile phone. It is astonishingly cheap to call the UK on a Cyprus pay as you go mobile. You can buy them from places where you see the MTN or CYTA or CYTA-VODA signs. I use a CYTA SIM card which cost 10 euro originally, I think, and included some credit in that price, but I have seen MTN ones for less. As long as you top up and use the card at least once a year the number remains valid, which should be alright for you as you visit often.

You do have to make sure your mobile is "unlocked" (in other words it is able to take a SIM card from any phone company). The way to test that is to borrow a SIM card from someone on a different network to your own, put it in your phone and see it it works. It it does, fine, it not then you can find places to unlock your phone in places all over the UK.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Corner Pin in Kapparis
New Inn in Dherynia

These I know of for certain because I have used their WiFi, but most pubs have free WiFi.


----------

